# NSW: Brunswick heads not many fish good day tho.



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

hey guys  so me and a mate went to brunswick heads on weds.it was a lovely day nice weather just a little cold wind but that didnt stop us.the fish were very few and far between with only 2 caught all day and a few miss strikes.i caught both fish for the day both on a golden boy blade which was later snagged up and broken off  just a 30cm flathead caught trolling and a 30cm bream up under the bridge against the wall.ive never seemed to do very well fishing at bruns tho the water is always clear to the bottom and thats what i think as its downfall. its not a very long or big river system but by god a great day out on the yak no matter the the lak of hooking up fish!looking down seeing the bottom most of the way spotting stupid amounts of fish all schooled up is a great site! big bream schools 30cm -35cm easy , same sized black fish tons of mullet and an uncountable amount of bait fish thought to believe they were pinky sized mullet!under the bridge was a show as well with a big school of bait fish getting smashed by Taylor, or maybe even trevally hitting the surface throwing a blade into the middle of the action still didnt hook up unforgettably.flicking blades around the harbor still didnt amount to any hits. over all bruns has a small and beautiful river system but clear waters are its downfall if heading down this way i say its well worth the stop in .... just leave the rods in the car and go for a snorkel! theres some pics tagged on here to please ask any questions ud like to ask thanks guys for looking


----------



## WhipperSnapper (Jun 2, 2012)

Sounds like an enjoyable outing !


----------



## VikingJim (Nov 22, 2012)

G'day mate. Interesting to read your report on my local river. You hit the nail on the head. The Bruns is a lovely river system but far too clear in the section you were in. Best to be around the junction at the end of the spur walls towards the mouth as there are big flatties, Jew at night time, jacks in summer and plenty of tailor around too. Also some great bends and coffee rock sections further up stream, but even though I live a stones throw from the Bruns I never fish it. Better off stopping at the Tweed if coming from the North as there is so much more structure in that system to hold larger quantities of fish. 
Or if coming down this way let me know and we'll venture offshore. A much better option for fishing this region. 
Cheers

Jimbo


----------



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

thanks jimbo yeah was tempted to fish all the back spots at bruns just light and the wind wasnt on our side! still a great day out on the water mite see ya out!


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Thats a great spot. Have fished it a few times over the years. Have been a regular holidaying spot for me for a long time now. Perfect spot to use the Outback, which I also have.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A good place to spend time on the water and nice place to break in the new outback, enjoyed the read and keep them coming mate.

Couple of us have planned on camping at Ferry Reserve Camp Ground and having a fish, but is still on the bucket list, although have hit the pub for a beer and counter lunch while doing a BH recce a couple of times and only an easy hours run from the GC


----------



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

sounds good mate  i work alot tho i get tues and weds off so basically anything out side that isnt really good for me tho if its a great fishing trip with a few people getting involved i might get sick for a day or two!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

hobiehead said:


> i get tues and weds off so basically anything out side that isnt really good for me


No problem, if we come down it would be mid week as we are retired old farts, will send a PM if we go there sometime


----------



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

that would be great cheers


----------

